# Oculus Rift / World of Warcraft / VorpX



## LodrikBadric (24. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze nun die Oculus Rift CV1 und bin echt zufrieden. Ich möchte nun auch ein paar andere Spiele mit VorpX testen, u.a. World of Warcraft. Jedoch gibt es in den englischen Foren mutmaßliche Hinweise auf mögliche Accountsperren bei der Nutzung von VorpX. In vielen Foren nur wenn und aber und viele vielleicht. Jedoch niemand mit einem Statment dazu. Auch der Support hatte darauf keine richtige Antwort. Hat jemand hiermit Erfahrungen schon sammeln können!?

Vielen Dank


----------

